# Plugs for surf fishing stripers?



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

Can anyone recommend some different plugs for stripers in the surf this fall?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Kastmaster spoon 1 and 2 oz with bucktail.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bombers, Yozuri, Knuckle Heads, Tsunami just to name a few.


----------

